# Im Winter durchgehend erkältet



## Gilgamesh4 (9. Februar 2018)

Ich bin im Winter schon seit einigen Jahren sehr oft erkältet. Es ist nichts großes, sondern "nur" Halsbeschwerden und meine Nase läuft ein wenig.. aber dennoch nervig. 

 

Hat hier jemand ähnliche Probleme? Könnte es daran liegen, dass ich im Winter wenig Vitamin D abbekomme (Semesterferien und dementsprechend viel Zeit FFXIV zu zocken  , generell sind die Tage ja auch kürzer) Oder kennt jemand Hausmittel dagegen?


----------



## Fordtaurus (9. Februar 2018)

Na klaaar warte.... hier ein Link zu gaaanz tollen Produkten welches ich letztens entdeckt habe..... hat mir bei meinem Brechreizhusten echt gut geholfen.... ^^

 

_Gesunde-Ernährung-Hausmittel-HeisseMilchmitHonig-Zitronentee.de_

 

 

Tja so is das nu ma mit Körpa... wer sich dat mal ausgedacht hat hatte noch nie nen krassen Kater oder war Krank oder litt unter Beschwerden wie sie der Threadersteller beschreibt. Mal ne Frage: "Rauchst Du?" Dann evtl dat ma reduzieren oder ganz lassen und das mit die Vitamine is halt so ne Sache... ... .

Weil angeblich haben ca.90% aller in Deutschland lebenden Menschen eh einen Vitamin-D mangel da halt nicht Tropen und so.

Vitamin D gibbet Präparate für oder "Lichttherapie" also entweder künstlich oder in die Sonne fahren/reiten/gehen/_fliegen _(was ich mit Semesterferien sowohl als auch nicht verknüpfen tu)


----------



## Manowar (9. Februar 2018)

Diese Vitamin D Geschichte artet gerade aus. 

Mein Arzt beschwert sich tierisch darüber, weil die Nierenwerte der Leute immer schlechter werden.

Big Pharma ist einfach unterwegs.

Für den passenden VitaminD Haushalt reicht es, am Tag einfach 10 min mal draußen zu sein und halt nicht komplett bedeckt.

 

Die kalte Luft reizt natürlich deine Atemwege. 

Kannst ja mal morgens oder abends (oder beides) inhalieren.

Wir haben z.B. ein Inhalator von Pari. Ist recht angenehm.

 

Ansonsten das übliche: Gesund ernähren. Sport machen.

Dann wird man auch nicht krank.


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2018)

bei chronischer erkältung hilft tee vom schwarzen holunder. isch schwör! generell holunderextrakte. schau mal in deiner apotheke bzw im örtlichen ökoschuppen vorbei.
und wie schon erwähnt, wenn du raucher bist wirklich mal 3-4 tage zwingen und keine kippe anzufassen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Februar 2018)

Frischen Ingwer kaufen, schälen, schneiden mit heißem wasser und honig aufgießen.

Zumindest mir brennt das alles weg, wenn ne erkältung im anmarsch ist und ich bleib gesund. Ne Kanne davon muss man sich schon reinwürgen, aber es hilft.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. Februar 2018)

Frischen Ingwer kaufen, schälen, schneiden mit heißem wasser und honig aufgießen.


This. Und noch frische Zitrone rein. Wobei man bei Honig aufpassen sollte, dass man diesen nicht über 40°C erhitzt, da er sonst seine positiven und gesunden Eigenschaften verliert.


----------



## Gilgamesh4 (29. Juni 2019)

Gilgamesh4 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Winter schon seit einigen Jahren sehr oft erkältet. Es ist nichts großes, sondern "nur" Erkältungssymptome und Zahnschmerzen und meine Nase läuft ein wenig.. aber dennoch nervig.
> 
> Hat hier jemand ähnliche Probleme? Könnte es daran liegen, dass ich im Winter wenig Vitamin D abbekomme (Semesterferien und dementsprechend viel Zeit FFXIV zu zocken  , generell sind die Tage ja auch kürzer) Oder kennt jemand Hausmittel dagegen?


 
Coole Sache, habe gerade meinen Beitrag wieder gelesen   Es hilft tatsächlich wenn man mal mit dem Rauchen aufhört, dann sinkt auch Anzahl an Erkältungstagen deutlich  
War diesen Winter nur einmal für zwei Tage ein bissl erkältet, dann wars aber auch schon wieder vorbei  
Immer interessant, wenn man mal so ein bisschen zurückschaut.


----------



## Solair (4. Juli 2019)

Wenn du oft Halsschmerzen hast soll ein Raumbefeuchter helfen, da im Winter die Raumluft oft besonders trocken ist und damit die Schleimhäute reizt. Und das mit dem Schnupfen habe ich auch oft im Winter, glaub da kann man wenig machen. Ich spiele dann in einer Kindergartenmarketingfirma den Hampelmann und dann geht der Schnupfen meist von alleine weg.


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Juli 2019)

Du hast den link für die Raumbefeuchter vergesssen


----------



## SandyHab (3. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

 

ich habe das gleiche Problem und nehme seit ein paar Wochen selbstgemachte Ingwer-shot´s die helfen echt super, war um diese Zeit eigenlich schon mindestens zwei mal richtig erkältet und dieses Jahr bisher noch nichts :-)

 

Grüße Sandi


----------



## robotom (10. Februar 2020)

wie lange braucht ihr, um wieder gesund zu sein? Ein Freund von mir ist in Thailand und sagt er hat gerade die Erkältung seines Lebens...Kalt ist es dort aber nicht  nur eben die Klimaanlagen...die machen ihm zu schaffen.


----------



## dmdiego (16. Juli 2020)

robotom schrieb:


> wie lange braucht ihr, um wieder gesund zu sein? Ein Freund von mir ist in Thailand und sagt er hat gerade die Erkältung seines Lebens...Kalt ist es dort aber nicht  nur eben die Klimaanlagen...die machen ihm zu schaffen.


 

Das Problem mit Klimaanlagen ist ja hauptsächlich, dass sie die Schleimhäute in der Nase und dem Mund austrocknen und dann sich dort die Viren einnisten.. viel trinken sollte helfen


----------

